# broke a sensor



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

I broke a sensor when i was pulling out my transmission. Anyone know what sensor is on the top of the tranny?
I drive a 95 240sx se.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

(S)uper (P)recious (E)nhanced (E)nvironment (D)rive sensor

Otherwise known as a VSS.

It's either that, or could be the reverse light switch.

I'm not 100%. I don't have a 240.

I'd be willing to bet that a Haynes or Chilton's manual would have that info. Mine does for my 200.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

i need to find out because i want to drive it as soon as i put in the clutch.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, if the sensor was on the outside of the transmission, then it would stand to reason that you could replace the sensor after the transmission is installed. Further, if the sensor is the reverse light switch, it would also stand to reason that once you put your transmission in, the reverse lights wouldn't work. And, if that sensor that you broke was the VSS, when you drove the vehicle, you would get a check engine light and/or no speedometer indication.
<rant>So, needing to find out is all fine and dandy. What I'm wondering is...what have you done to try to figure it out yourself? Maybe do a little bit of wire tracing? Follow the wire bundle, see if the wires lead back to the backup lights? Maybe they go straight up to the computer? Maybe one of those aforementioned manuals would tell/show you where/what those sensors are so you could either positively identify it, or at least rule out one or the other? Maybe one of those manuals would be available at a local auto parts store? Maybe there's a diagram/breakdown/picture of your transmission somewhere on the internets? Maybe there is one of those manuals located at your local library, available for checkout, and if not, maybe you could take a quick peek at it and see what that item that you broke is?</rant>


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

maybe you should know that some sensors if broken the car wont run. have you ever pulled a transmission on an s14 by yourself? very difficult. so putting it back together is pointless and time consuming just to find out what i broke. you obviously dont work or maybe dont own one. BTW it was the crank shaft sensor..your car will not run without one


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ProjectKa-T said:


> maybe you should know that some sensors if broken the car wont run.


Really? :wtf:



> have you ever pulled a transmission on an s14 by yourself? very difficult.


Don't own an S14, but I'd imagine no transmission is easily removed/installed with one person doing the job no matter how good the tools.



> so putting it back together is pointless and time consuming just to find out what i broke. you obviously dont work or maybe dont own one. BTW it was the crank shaft sensor..your car will not run without one


So how did you come to the conclusion that it was the CRANK SHAFT ANGLE sensor?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ProjectKa-T said:


> maybe you should know that some sensors if broken the car wont run. have you ever pulled a transmission on an s14 by yourself? very difficult. so putting it back together is pointless and time consuming just to find out what i broke. you obviously dont work or maybe dont own one. BTW it was the crank shaft sensor..your car will not run without one


cps? is it at the top of the bell housing? or on top the the motor in the back? it looks like a neutral position switch.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

Its at the top of the bell housing a little to the left. I found out exactly what it was by taking a pic and the broke part down to a Nissan Dealership, and a Nissan junk yard.(junk yard first).

$40-for a used
$45-for a new one, that is why i was at the dealership.


----------

